# All Hallows Web - New Halloween eZine



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

*New Halloween Website!*

I am working on finishing up a Halloween website/blog.

I have some content already up, but am looking for some more.

What I am looking for:

Prop tutorials
Articles
Scary Stories
Recipes
Costume Ideas/Tutorials
Halloween/Horror movie reviews

If you have any content you would like to submit, I would love to publish it. You will get a sneak preview of the website. In return for your content, you will get an 'about the author' section at the bottom of your content, with a link to your website or blog.

I am also looking to host a couple of blogs.

If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

If you want reviews, you should post this thread in the Horror discussion section.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to officially announce the opening of my eZine, All Hallows Web.

All Hallows Web will feature Halloween articles, how-to's, news, costume ideas, videos and entertainment.

http://allhallowsweb.com


----------

